# Android-Honeycomb-Ice Cream Sandwich -- Yikes!



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

OK, now that I'm adjusting to my new computer with Win7 and IE9, I'm ready to tackle something more "interesting". :shocked:

I've gotten the tablet bug (along with the rest of the world apparently). I just read an article about an upcoming tablet (Novo7) running Ice Cream Sandwich. Then there's Honeycomb, and Android 2.xx & 3.xx, and gosh knows what else.

The only thing I know is it has to be cheap, easy to operate, and not the Kindle Fire until they fix the security issue. 

So, figuring I want something for under $200.00, what would you suggest? 

And yeah, I don't need a new toy at all -- I know that, but it seems it would be fun having a tablet -- it would make me look so cool when I whip it out and use it! (Almost like I knew what I was doing!)


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I saw one on ebay that is Android 3.xx tablet, but it has two usb ports and you can put it in this soft case that comes with keyboard and mouse. Makes it into a sort of a tablet netbook combo. Use it with either stylus or with mouse/keyboard. Think just the tablet alone was somewhat over $100. There were other lesser models that go for more like $60 to $75 shipped if you play the auction game. I think you can get a little junction box that lets you use keyboard and mouse with them too, but they tend to have one mini unpowered usb port so not as functional.

Nope I dont need one unless I got one for like $15 shipped. I recently got used 2ghz processor laptop for mere $40 shipped with 15 inch screen and full keyboard built in. I just dont see need for tiny screen tablet thats hard on eyes and needs whole bunch extras to make it useful. Also be aware lot of the tablets are wifi connection only. You need a wireless router or to have a handy "hotspot".

Also pay attention to screen type. One they call "resistive" seems to be cheaper but not as easy to use. The better kind is of course more expensive....


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Know the OS release, dont buy unless you know. There are still some Version 1.5 and 1.6 out there. Avoid them at all cost. 

DONT ASSUME ANY of the tablets will EVERY EVER EVER be updated to a newer OS release. yes some have hack to do it, but the low cost vendors offer almost no support on the OS once shipped. If yo buy 2.1 your on 2.1 till you buy something new.

Now you at version 2.x, these come in three version run from $70 - $200.
single point touch models that require a stylis to use. Not my cup of tea, but they are often cheaper.
Dual point resistive touch. these you can use your finger, These are what I would call a minimum system.
Multipoint capacitive touch. these are the ones that have a nice smooth motion when you touch them (like most smart phones).

Version 3, these are the high end units, Usually $250 and up in price. If your really interested in a good table for a primary access point this is where you need to be. these are usually 10" tablets. Many of these will have vendor support and will most likley gett updates possible up to V4.0.

Version 4 is JUST coming out, These are HIGH end tablets. 


A few more things to look at.

Camera, Some have them some done, Some have VERY low resolution camera, some a little better. Some have front camera, some rear, a few have 2 cameras, (front/rear).

Memory. There are 3 "memories" On board ram, this will run from 256mb to 16gb. This is NOT a card, but built in. Flash memory, this is removable, most come with slots, some come with cards others they are internal options. Some tablets also come with external cards.

if you just want to play, find a pretty one and buy it, If you want to use it daily shop around. $200 is low end of a good tablet.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I was asking the guy at Best Buy (the Geek guy, not the salesman) about upgrading the current tablets to Android 4 (ICS) and he said that will depend on the tablet's hardware. He said that I should assume that any tablet running Gingerbread (2.3) or lower is NOT going to be upgradeable. He also said that many of the Honeycombs (3.xx) will not be either. What I took from this is that I am getting a really el cheapo to play with for a year or so to see how I like a tablet, then I will get one with ICS that has had the bugs dealt with...

Mary


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm resurrecting this thread because I still want a tablet and haven't gotten one yet. I was at the AT&T store with a friend, and looked at their (very expensive) tablets. The sales person said he got one of the newer ones and it was a rather steep learning experience over the older ones running 2.3. He gave his older one to his parents as it is easier to operate. 

I found this one on E-Bay, and I like the fact it has a built in GPS (another toy I want to buy). http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-1-Flytou...00698585567?pt=US_Tablets&hash=item2eba9161df

The price is right for me, but it has mixed reviews. Like Countrywannabe, I think I'd like to go with a cheapie for a couple of years until I decide if this is something I want or not. 

If someone would look the listing over, I'd be grateful. It has a resistive screen, which I understand is not the best. OR if anyone has other ideas for a beginner's tablet under $200.00


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Avoid the PanDigitals. Bought two of them from HHGregs for Christmas, when they went from $149 to $99. One died the next day, the other one lasted almost a month. They did very little, compared to the Kindle Fire I got the wife.


----------



## J2E1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Lenovo  is selling a decent one for $200 with free shipping.


----------



## gman (Jan 12, 2012)

I would like buy an inexpensive (cheap!) 7 inch wi-fi tablet for e-mail and web surfing only. I do not need e-books, games, apps or a camera. 

Please tell me what I should be looking for. Seems that Android 3 is the way to go???

The research has been very tedious. Can someone please help me?

Thanks!


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

I personally would wait for the next Kindle Fire but Aesus has a nice little tablet thats cheaper than the ipad that would be my next pick I think it runs 299 or so but it could have come down by now. I am a techie and have to research a lot of this stuff for my job......

I think Android is totally the way to go...its open source so you can get a lot I mean a lot more free apps....with Apple my brothers have to buy their apps every time they turn around. You see there are some small ads but they in know way interefere with most apps and if you want you can buy the app if you use it a lot I think Android offers way MORE freedom and I have a lot of friends with iphones that are switching to the "dark side" the Android side if you will


----------



## gman (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the good information, but I really need to spend the least amount of money possible for something barebones that will surf the web with adequate speed.

No apps, no frills...

Thanks again!


----------

